# is xylofagou the village to move to?



## scotslass85 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi me and my partner are looking at a villa to rent in xylofagou to move into next year is there much too do within the area is amenities close by? any info on the area would be appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

scotslass85 said:


> hi me and my partner are looking at a villa to rent in xylofagou to move into next year is there much too do within the area is amenities close by? any info on the area would be appreciated


Are you sure you are in the right forum?
As far as I am aware there is no Xylofagou in Greece. I did google to make sure I wasnt wrong but the only Xylofagou I can find is in Cyprus.


----------

